
Ask HN: How do you manage your notes? - zabana
Do you have a specific framework &#x2F; methodology for taking notes ? 
Do you take notes at lectures ? 
Do you ever review them ? 
What tools do you use ?<p>Thanks
======
Phithagoras
Paper and ink, in separate notebooks for each subject. Review the next day,
and again before any exam that the material is likely to be on. I find paper
is faster, easier to copy equations, and easier to read later.

------
clra
This may be oversimplistic for many people's use cases, but personally I write
my notes in Markdown and store them all as plain text in a Dropbox folder. I
search them the same way I search code with The Silver Searcher (`ag`) [1].

It works well for me and I don't run into any problems with being locked into
software that's either not interoperable with anything else, or which is no
longer maintained a few years from now.

[1]
[https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher](https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher)

